# Pictures of water 💦



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 19, 2021)

The earth is nearly 75% covered by water and we all need it to live. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Water some pictures that say water to you? Water _you_ looking at?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

I took this picture myself


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

Another I took myself....


----------



## chic (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 20, 2021)

Live, from planet earth …


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2021)

another I've taken myself..the Thames at Tower Bridge London...


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

Another of mine...


----------



## chic (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 170473


A shy swan, is that you? Lovely, either way. Me, I'm something of an ugly duckling. But maybe that's because I'm not a duckling at all but a swan too, who is only now seeing my reflection in the lake. My eyes have been opened!


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 22, 2021)

Artist Jacek Yerka


----------



## chic (Jun 22, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> A shy swan, is that you? Lovely, either way. Me, I'm something of an ugly duckling. But maybe that's because I'm not a duckling at all but a swan too, who is only now seeing my reflection in the lake. My eyes have been opened!


It's just a pic I took of a swan at a local pond but they do move around while you're shooting.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Granny B. said:


> View attachment 170483
> Artist Jacek Yerka


I love that picture! I saw it somewhere, years ago but this is the first time I've seen it since. It looks like such an idyllic place, I wish I were there right now! Thanks for sharing it, I'll be sure to save a copy so that it won't be years until I see it again.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

chic said:


> It's just a pic I took of a swan at a local pond but they do move around while you're shooting.


"Oh, now I see," said the blind man. I like going to a local park to feed the ducks and geese but there aren't any swans there. And they too are a bit skittish, that is until they see that I've brought food for them again. It's a lovely picture just the same. Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 22, 2021)

Another picture by Jacek Yerka with a water theme. I really like surrealism I hope that some of you do as well. (^_~)


----------



## chic (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

Icebergs are _cool_!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 170586


A beautiful, living figurehead paired with the beauty of the sea. Quite a nice capture here and the longest zipper I think that I’ve ever seen! Shazam!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

Marina in Spain, with my daughters' mountain home  behind...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Owlivia (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

It has been very hot here. I was driving around in traffic yesterday instead of lolling in the ocean.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 8, 2021)

*'Neptune' appears in the waves during storm in Newhaven*


----------



## chic (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## chic (Jul 15, 2021)

Is there water in there? ^


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 15, 2021)

chic said:


> Is there water in there? ^


@chic Yep, look at the reflections on the surface.


----------



## chic (Jul 15, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @chic Yep, look at the reflections on the surface.


Yes. I see but it's hard.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 15, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes. I see but it's hard.


The sign is floating on a kick-board as well. Come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

Dolphins like surfing in Hawaii!


----------



## chic (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2021)

I took this picture yesterday....


----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 29, 2021)

The other side of a great white shark


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2021)

Reasons you'll never need a vacation  ..


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 7, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Damnthatsinteresting/comments/ozok0v


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 3, 2021)

RubyK said:


>


Looks like awe and then some!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2021)

I love these water pictures.
What a good idea that was, for a thread,
@Chris P Bacon  !


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 28, 2021)

“O God, thy sea is so great and my boat is so small”​


----------



## RubyK (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2021)

Art by Isabel Emrich.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 12, 2022)

⁸


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## chic (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2022)

South Pacific


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ceege (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Ceege (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Saturday at 3:30 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 9:49 AM)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sunday at 4:51 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 9:50 PM)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Monday at 4:13 AM)




----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:45 PM)




----------

